# Something you dont see to often...



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

A MK1 Capri fully restored:






























































































































































































































































































Robbie


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Looks pretty tidy! Some nice modern additions there too.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Hubba hubba! How sexy is that!


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Not so keen on the spot lights but the rest is very nice :thumb:

Darren


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

thats simply stunning.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

cracking car!! looks proper old skool!! not so keen on the colour of the interior or steering wheel, but I'd still have it!!


----------



## uk_ (Feb 17, 2006)

stunning car


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Needs more lights!

Did you get to drive it..?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Janitor said:


> Needs more lights!
> 
> Did you get to drive it..?


Owners collecting in an hour so will go out in it then but it sounds amazing with the 3.0l v6 lump and straght through pipes :argie:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

ppphhhhoooooooooaaarrrrrrrr! wow, im totally in love! I want one! 

Do you have any idea how much she cost to get her like that at all? 

luvlyinesss!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Valet Magic said:


> Owners collecting in an hour so will go out in it then but it sounds amazing with the 3.0l v6 lump and straght through pipes :argie:


Definitely, the rumble of that V6 is awesome! :thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Mint!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, I like a bit of muscle, but since she was restored it would have been nice to see it with the original wheels, tyres, and zorst.

......and no Capri is complete without two of those rear fog lights hanging from the bumber :lol:lol


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

magpieV6 said:


> ppphhhhoooooooooaaarrrrrrrr! wow, im totally in love! I want one!
> 
> Do you have any idea how much she cost to get her like that at all?
> 
> luvlyinesss!


About £10k according to the owner which isn't bad as restorations go. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Janitor said:


> Needs more lights!
> 
> Did you get to drive it..?


That's naughty, lol


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, what a car!! looks gorgeous


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Agree on the spots bringing it down a bit, but otherwise, as someone who's not much fussed on Classics, it looks well, and brings back some memories of being young and wanting a Tickford Capri.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Car Porn !....I pity the people who've never seen one off those before - that is pure sex on wheels....I'd love one - especially in THAT condition..

...loving the slider controls for the heating  

Brilliant work mate :thumb:


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

amazing! looks like its just come out of the factory.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

RefinedDetails said:


> amazing! looks like its just come out of the factory.


:lol: except for the spots, wheels, exhausts etc

cracker - just talking with a guy with a 2.8i and mkI last night. That looks a stunner though and cracking detail Robbie.


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

What a finish on that! Best ive seen on a classic car!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Memories indeed, looks very much like one an old mate of mine had (Chungo Young, if your out there fella hope you enjoyed:thumb


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Very nice - that'd be in my lottery win garage (which wouldn't be big enough for all the cars I'd like in there!)


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

absolutely stunning car:argie:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Just stunning :thumb:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

spitfire said:


> Don't get me wrong, I like a bit of muscle, but since she was restored it would have been nice to see it with the original wheels, tyres, and zorst.
> 
> ......and no Capri is complete without two of those rear fog lights hanging from the bumber :lol:lol


In agreement with you there and the red interior and steering wheel.

That being said, it does look very well done and the body work looks fantastic.

Chris.


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Cracking car & super finish! 

Although I do have a softer spot for the mkII 2.8 injection model with recaros I wouldnt say no to that one.

Could loose the front spots imo, bet it sounds fantastic though.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice metal to work on Robbie

looks amazing


----------



## Ormy (May 12, 2007)

Makes mine look like a shed. What a stunner!


----------



## saxyVTRsaxo (Nov 23, 2006)

I saw this today and it looked amazing. I was the guy who came into your bay earlier this afternoon and asked where elite car care was. Hats off to you for coping in the scorching heat in the sun and muggy heat in the shade. Well done


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice to see you still flying high M8. :thumb:
Great looking car and detail, well worth a post.
Nice one.
Hope to see more soon.
Gordon


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow i didnt no there was a MK1 3ltr , looks amazing tho


----------



## APK (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks amazing, but I think the issue with this is that it has not been restored as a factory job, but has restored and been modernised almost as a "resto-rod". I think the spots although OTT are ok, they are the boy-racer rally look style of the day.

£10,000 sounds like a bargain, a new fiesta or that? if looked after I am sure it will hold its value as well, I want one.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

This looks truly stunning - really like it :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Of the three models, the MK1 was always my favourite. The lights as someone already said was the modification of it's day to many cars, so don't look totally out of place. Has it had the rear leaf springs jacked as that was another popular mod to these at the time?


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

eeee .... when I were a lad!  I owned four Capris during the 70s and 80s (sod it, giving my age away here) - one Mk1 and three Mk2s. Never had a V6 unfortunately and none of them looked as good as the one in these pics. On the Mk1 I had four Cibie spots just like the one above - maybe not fashionable now but it was back then.


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

oof! an ald belter!!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Stunninggg Motorr :argie::argie:

Top job as always Rob :thumb:


----------



## Paulo.dicanio (Mar 20, 2008)

What a beauty! Retro cool at its very best. I want one!!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Beautiful machine - and made to be lovely and shiny :argie:

Did you apply the white lettering? If so, don't suppose you know the make or where I could get some of the same stuff?

Tried different types from eBay and they've all turned out to be pure crap man!

Again - Top Job :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Gorgeous, you can really see the mustang influence in the MKI's


----------



## kos (Jun 19, 2008)

nice one.................



proof that you can polish a turd !


----------



## outcastjack (Apr 20, 2009)

At the minute my favorite resto bar none. the attention to detail is brilliant


----------



## DIBBZY (Oct 27, 2008)

That looks amazing :doublesho love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

How cool is that !!! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the great comments guys.



Robbie


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

all I can say is WOW, that is gorgeous. Absolute credit to ya, simply stunning !!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work Rob


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Holy smokes............:doublesho

This is some serious metal work and where do you get these cars from?

Must be nice to work on something as different as this.........:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks again for all the comments guys.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

The owner has recently fitted new rims so will get pics up when possible.

Robbie


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

I want it!


----------



## gestev (Jul 1, 2009)

Now that really shows me how old I am 'cos I lusted after these in my youth!

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

Stunning car !!!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

MurphysLaw said:


> Stunning car !!!


The guy still has this in his collection and still enjoys using it as often as possible :thumb:


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Frikin AWESOME!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh boy :argie: 

If I won the lottery, yes I'd have an Aston or a Ferrari. BUT, I'm pretty sure I'd employ someone to make me one of these... and an Opel Manta... etc. 

Oh, and an original Quattro.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

quick quick pass the tissue............. to late  that is really nice


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice looking retro beastie, not so sure about the spots though, they would look better on an old rally style Ford Escort IMHO. :thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice 

Does it belong to one of the writers/editors for EVO? Looks like Mr. Bakers - irrc?


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

this lives near me - lovely sound


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

stunning


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing..


----------



## Dave3066 (Apr 14, 2011)

Stunning looking car and a fantastic finish.....but

That's a modern car with a Capri shell IMHO. You wouldn't know you were in a Mk1 Capri if you sat inside it. Far too many modern touches for me. Not for me, I much prefer this one:










Not quite so shiny but completely original.

Dave


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

stunning but not a fan of the steering wheel and the boy racer tail pipes,well done though


----------



## sristeve (Apr 9, 2010)

that is a stunning motor got to love old school motors


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

sristeve said:


> that is a stunning motor got to love old school motors


Its nice to get a old school motor in now and again :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Stunning absoutly stunning.
That is more interesting to read than any Ferrari thread any day.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Mirror Finish said:


> Stunning absoutly stunning.
> That is more interesting to read than any Ferrari thread any day.


Defo makes a change mate :thumb:


----------

